# Sliders, What's Your Pleasure?



## CraigC (Mar 26, 2013)

I've often taken some different style meatballs and turned them into grilled sliders. I serve them with condiments that fit the original theme. Like Italian "meatball" sliders or "Bahn Mi" style pork sliders.


----------



## Snip 13 (Mar 26, 2013)

My favourite way to make my sliders is with good ground beef, simply spiced.  Topped with a dash of homemade relish, crispy bacon and a poached quails egg.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Mar 26, 2013)

I still laugh when I hear the word "slider". I lived in Chicago back in the early 80's and, to me, a slider was what you ordered at White Castle at 3:00 am after a night of heavy imbibing (not that I ever did anything like that ). 

The phrase back then had a negative connotation, and described the cheap, greasy meat that WC used. As we used to say, "slides right down, slides right out."

But the burgers were $0.25 each and about the only thing we could afford on a musician's pay.


----------



## CraigC (Mar 26, 2013)

I've been tossing around the idea of making some fresh Mexican chorizo and using it to make sliders. A smear of refried beans on the bun bottom, sliced red onion, guacamole and this chipotle sour cream sauce I make. Maybe some oaxaca cheese.


----------



## Zagut (Mar 26, 2013)

"As we used to say, "slides right down, slides right out."" 

Sliders to me means small burgers that go down easy and are cheap. They are tasty and fill the need for chow without breaking the bank.

Never thought about and don't wanna know about the sliding out part.


----------



## Dawgluver (Mar 26, 2013)

I've never had a White Castle slider, would love to try them!  Apparently the frozen ones are pretty good, but haven't been able to find them 'round these parts.


----------



## buckytom (Mar 27, 2013)

the reason people think that frozen white castle burgers are pretty good is because of how the fresh ones aren't much better. it's a perspective thing. 

i could go for a quadruple b burger. bacon, blue cheese, and  blackening seasoning on a bison burger.


----------



## Cerise (Mar 27, 2013)

Too much bread for me. I'd rather have a sandwich. Back to the topic, I think any leftovers will work in a slider - from pulled pork (& peaches), to brisket or meatballs. 

To make it more interesting, toast the bread in a waffle maker, & cut to size, or use Hawaiian rolls.

Years ago I ate at Nathan's in New York (Brooklyn - not the City), & I liked the chow mein on a burger bun.  That might be another way to go.

I have White Castle's frozen burgers (in a pinch). I haven't seen a white castle around these parts. There are copycat recipes on the web, if you want to make your own.


----------



## CraigC (Mar 27, 2013)

Anyone remember the Lum's Ollie Burger? The guy split from Lums locally and started selling the burgers as Ollie's Trolly. Didn't last long.


----------



## buckytom (Mar 27, 2013)

Cerise said:


> Years ago I ate at Nathan's in New York (Brooklyn - not the City), & I liked the chow mein on a burger bun.  That might be another way to go.
> .



there's a weird thing in belfast, ireland where they eat chinese takeout such as curry chicken on soft white bread (like wonder). it's not bad, really.


----------



## Addie (Mar 27, 2013)

I think of sliders as being small. Just one or maybe two bites. Have never had any. BK used to sell them. Don't know if they still do. Will find out this summer when I stop there on the way to sitting on the beach while I do my sewing. If they do, I will make the ultimate sacrifice, purchase the said product and report back with a review.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Mar 27, 2013)

Why are they called Sliders?

Is it because all the fillings slide out?


----------



## Addie (Mar 27, 2013)

Kylie1969 said:


> Why are they called Sliders?
> 
> Is it because all the fillings slide out?


 
No. Two bites and they slide down your gullet. They are just very small burgers. They are usually sold in fours. Some places will put the fixings on them. Most don't. Just plain burgers on a very specially baked tiny bun. It is a gimmick food. One of those "Oh how cute!" things.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Mar 27, 2013)

Thanks Ads, I get in now


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 27, 2013)

I make pork chop sliders.  Pork loin medallions, fried up with your favorite seasoning salt, topped with creamy cole slaw served on dinner rolls.  Served hot, two each for us.  I fry up a bunch of the pork and stack them in the fridge for quick lunches.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Mar 28, 2013)

Kylie1969 said:


> Thanks Ads, I get in now


Kylie, the phrase originated with White Castle, an American burger chain. As I mentioned above, it was a derogatory term, owing to the cheap, greasy meat that they used to make their burgers. The WC burgers were (and still are) tiny - about 1 ounce total. People called them sliders because they are greasy little gut bombs that slide right through your digestive tract. They are also considered perfect hangover food.

More here:
Oi, Yank! What's a Slider? | A Hamburger Today


----------



## chopper (Mar 28, 2013)

I make pulled pork sliders.  It is a great addition to a pot luck.  People can have a little pulled pork sandwich and still have room to sample all of the other good dishes at the potluck.  It is also easy to bring to the potluck.  I just put the pulled pork in my crock pot, bag up the sliced rolls, and bring along assorted bottled BBQ sauces.    it is always a hit!


----------



## Snip 13 (Mar 28, 2013)

Addie said:


> No. Two bites and they slide down your gullet. They are just very small burgers. They are usually sold in fours. Some places will put the fixings on them. Most don't. Just plain burgers on a very specially baked tiny bun. It is a gimmick food. One of those "Oh how cute!" things.


 
A gimmick that works! My kids love the mini burgers and hotdogs.
I'm a sucker for them too  They are cute!


----------



## Kylie1969 (Apr 5, 2013)

Steve Kroll said:


> Kylie, the phrase originated with White Castle, an American burger chain. As I mentioned above, it was a derogatory term, owing to the cheap, greasy meat that they used to make their burgers. The WC burgers were (and still are) tiny - about 1 ounce total. People called them sliders because they are greasy little gut bombs that slide right through your digestive tract. They are also considered perfect hangover food.
> 
> More here:
> Oi, Yank! What's a Slider? | A Hamburger Today



Thanks for all the info Steve


----------



## buckytom (Apr 5, 2013)

chopper said:


> I make pulled pork sliders.  It is a great addition to a pot luck.  People can have a little pulled pork sandwich and still have room to sample all of the other good dishes at the potluck.  It is also easy to bring to the potluck.  I just put the pulled pork in my crock pot, bag up the sliced rolls, and bring along assorted bottled BBQ sauces.    it is always a hit!



i used do exactly the same thing when i cooked for my department's holiday party. there were so many things to put on your plate that a pulled pork slider was a perfect fit.


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Apr 6, 2013)

I am a true slider warrior.  Or a fool.   I once went to white castle when it was well before 2 am and I was sober.  

That said,  my favorite at home sliders, which I never seem to have all the components together at the same time.  Biscuits being primary.  Filling is either  thin sliced baked ham and butter,  a fried sausage patty,  or a scrambled egg,  any or each with or without cheese.   Gotta remember this the next time I make biscuts.   Little feasts.


----------



## chopper (Apr 6, 2013)

buckytom said:


> i used do exactly the same thing when i cooked for my department's holiday party. there were so many things to put on your plate that a pulled pork slider was a perfect fit.



Great minds?...or simple?


----------

